# What are you using for thumb growout containers?



## Elliot (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm trying to plan out my future frog room. I have a list of all the frogs I want to breed in the future and I'm trying to figure out what to do for the grow-out enclosures. I already have a system for tinc sized frogs. I've had first hand experience with that. The one frog I am clueless are thumbs/pumilios. I know thumb froglets are tiny compared to tinc froglets so I'm suspecting I could go a lot smaller than what I use for my Azureus now. Could you guys let me in on what you do?
Pics would be awesome if you have them or are willing to grab them


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

I use 190oz containers to raise my thumbnail froglets in. They allow you to monitor them easily and make sure there is plenty of food available, etc. I have used them for many years and I know a lot of other guys use them too. They are easy to clean and reuse which is awesome too. Here is how I set them up:


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

I prefer to leave thumbs in their parents tank until half grown...just small enough to differentiate from their parents. I then transfer to either small tanks(10 gal) or Sterilite plastic containers. Obviously this means the parents tanks need a good supply of springtails. 
I rarely have seen any eggs deposited in my pumilio tanks; the small guys just appear as a pleasant suprise. Just yesterday I was looking around my black jeans tank for a tad that I was following in a film canister--turns out I saw three other froglets hopping around!
Scott


----------



## Elliot (Apr 6, 2011)

Luke how long do you leave the froglets in the 190 oz containers and how many do you house in there at once?

Thank you for the replies. I'm really looking forward to figuring the frog room out


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I use 5g tanks with a false bottom and a glass lid. Sphag substrate and tons of leaf litter for the springstails. I also have pothos and cheap broms for hides and cover.


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

Here's what I do

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/82276-my-take-grow-out-tanks.html


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

SMenigoz said:


> I prefer to leave thumbs in their parents tank until half grown...just small enough to differentiate from their parents. I then transfer to either small tanks(10 gal) or Sterilite plastic containers. Obviously this means the parents tanks need a good supply of springtails.
> I rarely have seen any eggs deposited in my pumilio tanks; the small guys just appear as a pleasant suprise. Just yesterday I was looking around my black jeans tank for a tad that I was following in a film canister--turns out I saw three other froglets hopping around!
> Scott


How in the heck do you catch them? They have to be small and fast.


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Elliot, I have kept frogs in these containers for a few months. This is also how I QT all of my new arrivals. You can keep quite a few froglets together in these. You just have to keep a good eye on them and make sure they are all eating and growing.


----------



## Elliot (Apr 6, 2011)

Cool. I'm thinking the 190oz containers are the best choice.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I use 2 1/2 gallon and 5 gallon glass tanks to house thumb froglets

Richard.


----------

